# Squeeze Ball cleaner for Sanyo Z4



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I lost the little squeeze ball / turkey baster / air jet cleaner for cleaning the panels on my PLV-Z4.

Any idea where I can get one (or a comparable one)? I noticed some splotches while watching hockey last night (pure white ice sheet can really point out the imperfections).

I was going to call Sanyo, but only as a last resort.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would not bother, just get yourself some air in a can and use that instead and it works much better. Remember not to shake the can.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

So, put it in cleaning mode, and push the nozzle up into the slots (not all the way, obviously), and give it some quick hits.

I know the can has to be upright or the blast is very cold (and has condensate).

I've never done this before, and the projector is about 2 years old now, so pardon me if I seem paranoid


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Z2 and it made the image look brand new again I had about 5 dust blobs and it drove me nuts.
The trigger on the air can allows a person to control how much air comes out of the nozzle and works great.


----------

